# 21 Mbps data card



## johnrambo4 (Jan 31, 2013)

I want to buy a 21Mbps data card. I have decided to go for huawei e355. Are there any heating issues with this card? Disconnection issues? I will be using it for long hours. Your help will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2013)

in my experience for long usage reliance/zte MF668A is the best 3g usb modem.i have personally used it many times for ~10 hours duration continuous 3g plan upload/download with no issues.


----------



## johnrambo4 (Jan 31, 2013)

Unfortunately reliance has no service in our area. So can't use reliance dongle. Any better suggestion?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2013)

reliance simply sells dongles made by zte/huawei branded under their name.the model i suggested is zte MF668A & zte & huawei are the two major companies which supply 3g dongles to almost all major indian telecom companies.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2013)

Huawei E355 is  latest data card from huawei. with wi-fi facility . ever best data card with 21mbps.


----------

